# "Neuling" sucht Gilde



## Nomade (21. November 2006)

Moin,

Hab ne ganze Zeit Pause gemacht und bin jetzt neu eingestiegen. Macht auch noch genausoviel Spaß wie früher, allerdings ist meine alte Gilde wohl zerfallen.

Im moment spiele ich auf Rajaxx, fang aber ständig neue Charaktere an. Woran das liegen mag? Schätze dass mir eine Gilde fehlt, die mir den Rücken stärkt und gut zuredet.
Um diese Gilde zu finden bin ich gewillt den Server zu wechseln (um die lvl10er ist es nicht schlimm). Ich weiß ich fordere eine ganze Menge, biete aber gleichzeitig was: Zeit, TS, Teamfähigkeit und ich laber nicht soviel scheiße im TS ^^.

Vielleicht lässt sich ja auf diesem Wege eine Gilde finden, die sich meiner annimmt.

MfG
Nomade


----------



## Bashilly (21. November 2006)

Wenn du die  Horde bevorzugst und auf einem PvP server spielen willst interessiert dich vielleicht

Dieser Beitrag


----------



## Mhessia (21. November 2006)

Ich spiele auf der abyssische rat, ist rpg-pvp, horde und die gilde ist noch im entstehen. falls du onteresse hast, melde dich einfach mal bei mir. ts hab ich auch.


----------



## Killjan (21. November 2006)

ich spiele horden auf dem server Krag´jin wir habe eine unsere gilde hat allein mc bwl und ony gelegt( das heist über 40 lvl 60) ich bin auch neu in der gilde aber mit den reden kann ich wohl es ist eine nette gilde die gerne einem zur seite steht.
nun ja schreib mir in game eine post(srever Krag´jin hodler name Killjan) und ich werde sehen was sich machen läst...
aber wenn ich sage du bist nen freund/freundin(weis net genau ob du nun mänlich oder weiblich bist) sollte das kein prob darstellen

So long
Killjan


----------



## Blitzus (21. November 2006)

Tach, Nomade!

Also, mein Name ist Blitzus, und ich bin der Gildenchef der "Glory Days" auf Azshara.
Alle meine Vorschreiber gehen ja davon aus, dass Du Horde spielst, da Du allerdings ja sehr gut und
vernünftig schreibst, glaube ich eher, dass Du doch ein Allianzler bist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wenn Du Intersse an uns hast, findest Du auf auf unserer Homepage "www.wow-glory-days.de" Infos
und ein Bewerbungsportal.

Gruss
Blitzus


----------



## Nomade (22. November 2006)

Danke an alle die sich auf diesem Wege gemeldet haben. Man sieht sich auf dem Schlachtfeld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boogyman (6. Dezember 2006)

hy, ich spiele auf dem pvp server gul´dan..wir haben eine nette gilde "lichter des nordens", mit zur zeit um die 130 member..wenn du die allianz mal bevorugen solltest, wäre diese gilde nicht vekehrt...wir questen zusammen und ab bc werden auch raid grp für mc,ony usw. erstellt...also meld dich einfach bei mir,rossberg,mayfee oder gib einfach lichter des nordens ein..

hoffe wir können dich begeistern deinen chara weitezumachen..

bis dann


----------

